# Big Ammo Fun



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Every once in a while I remember how much fun it is to shoot big ammo, in this case 11/16" (16.5mm) steel balls. They're the same kind of stuff-smashing fun that rocks are but I can shoot them with normal bands and expect to hit stuff with them.

I know I'm all but alone on this but I think this kind of ammo is pretty much ideal for slingshots. Cattys are meant for closer range action. I, personally, have no real use for shooting beyond 20yds. Within that range this ammo is very well suited and delivers a ton of can-smack.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Big slow moving steel ball. Fun to watch as they lumber along, and I bet they hit with authority. Nice video MJ, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, MJ. My only complaint about big steel is that it is awfully expensive. I really like shooting .5 lead ... I can cast that stuff for cheap. But in any case, you really gotta love that SMACK when big ammo connects with the target!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting, MJ. My only complaint about big steel is that it is awfully expensive. I really like shooting .5 lead ... I can cast that stuff for cheap. But in any case, you really gotta love that SMACK when big ammo connects with the target!!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I agree about them being spendy. I get mine from a friend that works at a car factory


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good-size cutoffs of rebar would be just as much fun but cheaper


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

M.J said:


> Good-size cutoffs of rebar would be just as much fun but cheaper


And better hunting ammo, too.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the SMACK of big ammo ripping a can apart. Cylinders are particularly satisfying.

It does take me a while to re-calibrate to heavy ammo from my usual 3/8" steel, though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ash said:


> I love the SMACK of big ammo ripping a can apart. Cylinders are particularly satisfying.
> 
> It does take me a while to re-calibrate to heavy ammo from my usual 3/8" steel, though.


Me, too 

Those ammo hitting a steel can sounds like gunfire and taking out an aluminum one sounds like a car crash :drinkup:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Hehe!

I once overheard my neighbours discussing whether they needed to call the police when I was starship shooting big ammo at cans late one night. It probably sounded like someone breaking into cars through the roof!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

RoyalSteelBall does not offer 11/16" in "slingshot" ammo but I am sure they have them in a better grade. The 3/4" balls are about 28-29 grams but the 11/16" are a nice 21.5 g. , about the weight of some of the 1" glass marbles. The trajectory is more manageable than 3/4" yet easy to hold in the pouch, easy to track the flight path, relatively easy to see on the ground. I have lost two of them so far, so you could say I have spent about a dollar, given that they cost me about 50 cents each.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Tex Herriman latex cut one inch nominal the length of the sheet (16") with a pouch from Bill Hayes (I don't know where he sourced them). The set up is simple for me because I was using up rubber so quickly, but this latex is good! Is that little finger lanyard legal in Australia? It works just right for me in that there is no distraction around my wrist but makes it easy to just let go of the catty when I need to use left hand fingers for something. My anchor point is the jaw, which makes the trajectory just right for 33+ feet, sighting the target just above the left fork. We know that a longer pull gives more retraction and more velocity but this set up keeps the fork-hit demon at bay. Can you see all the fork hits on the right fork of my rig? Sometimes experimentation hurts, yeah.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

MJ, I hope you accept my apology if you feel I stepped on your thread. It's just that seeing someone else shooting .68 cal. was so exciting!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

KITROBASKIN said:


> MJ, I hope you accept my apology if you feel I stepped on your thread. It's just that seeing someone else shooting .68 cal. was so exciting!


Not a bit, man!

Glad to hear your experience :thumbsup:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

You don't have to persuade me about big ammo  I've got some 16mm steel that someone kindly sent me although I prefer 16mm lead. I like the rebar cutoffs too and the 38gramme oval lead sinkers.

Incidentally, about the big ovals. They seem very similar to the favoured rounds used by slingers in the Roman Army. I'd love to know what sort of fps they could have got with them from a hand sling (presumably sufficient to be lethal) as compared to our wonderful modern rubber, say doubled 50/80s.


----------

